# Graphic Snake Mealtime Pictures



## LauraMG (Oct 30, 2010)

WARNING!!!!

If you are squeamish about seeing a snake eat a baby, almost fetal, mouse, you should click away NOW! There are close ups that some might consider offensive or nauseating. I've said my peace, so no one can get offended by this.

So, I fed the corn snake I got a couple weeks ago for the first time. He shed this last week, so he wouldn't eat until this week. I defrosted the pinky and put it in there, only to have him pass it by. So, I grabbed the feeder tongs and did my best to make this thing look alive and it worked! As he started eating, I started giggling like a school girl and bolted to grab my camera! My boyfriend almost died laughing at me  &lt;_&lt;  So here was the result! I love the close ups because you can see some of their jaw structure.










































I call this one the Jay Leno  :lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm hungry....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 30, 2010)

NO GUT'S, NO BLOOD,NO EYE-BALL'S POPPING OUT EVEN!!! now that's offensive... :tt2: 

very nice Pics,next time at least use some ketchup.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 30, 2010)

Awe... He's smiling.  

At least you didn't have to deal with a live pinky. That would be rough.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 30, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> NO GUT'S, NO BLOOD,NO EYE-BALL'S POPPING OUT EVEN!!! now that's offensive... :tt2:
> 
> very nice Pics,next time at least use some ketchup.


That's why I need a boa. They do that whole constricting thing that makes the eyes pop out! :lol: I'll splatter it with some red food coloring next time  



Precarious said:


> Awe... He's smiling.
> 
> At least you didn't have to deal with a live pinky. That would be rough.


I don't really mind feeding live things to them, just because that's the sole purpose they were bred. They have no other purpose for existing! But, it is more convenient to have like 6 months worth of food in the freezer for him!  :lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL...Yeah, things can get messy with live prey. (Or even with frozen stuff at times!)  

I'm glad he ate okay for you! I seem to remember telling you you might have to play "tug of war" with him a bit to get him interested, since he started out on live. Good job!  You might always have to play with his food, you might not. Either way, he'll be fine, I'm sure!

The worst thing folks do with a new snake is to try to get it to eat, like, *constantly*. They panick the first time it won't eat for them &amp; stress the snake out trying to get them to. (Guilty!)  

It's always best to just leave them alone for a week if they refuse food. Usually, they'll be right back to eating the next week (and will probably have shed in that time, too!)...but if you keep bugging them, they get stressed &amp; don't want to do anything but hide!

-Carey Kurtz-

Green Oasis Reptiles


----------



## novaz (Oct 31, 2010)

I think those pictures are very disappointing and a sad comment on the times we live in you young people should know better

because i cant see the EXIF details spoils the whole thing

          

J/K very cool pix

Royz


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 31, 2010)

GreenOasis said:


> The worst thing folks do with a new snake is to try to get it to eat, like, *constantly*. They panick the first time it won't eat for them &amp; stress the snake out trying to get them to. (Guilty!)
> 
> It's always best to just leave them alone for a week if they refuse food. Usually, they'll be right back to eating the next week (and will probably have shed in that time, too!)...but if you keep bugging them, they get stressed &amp; don't want to do anything but hide!
> 
> ...


Yea, I had a moment last week when he wouldn't eat, but I just left the pinky in there for like 24 hours and he never showed any interest in it so I took it out and decided to just wait a week. I know it won't kill them to go one extra week without food. I was kinda proud of myself when I found his skin too. I was like "YES! I called it!!!" :lol:


----------

